# HUGE Snook Landed, New Best Snook



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

The big pigs are out wandering the flats, Spring has Sprung! Had a guest onboard recently that hooked this monster and fought it well. I was not letting it get away!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice sow there! Love it when they make a big run and ain't nothing you can do but hope you don't run out of line....

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I sure hope that aint the last of the fun. I just saw where piney point sludge ponds are about to bust. Evacs and the whole thing they say if it busts its going in tampa bay.


----------



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

lees way2 said:


> I sure hope that aint the last of the fun. I just saw where piney point sludge ponds are about to bust. Evacs and the whole thing they say if it busts its going in tampa bay.


Its going to do alot of damage. Millions of gallons are being released.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

No worries the EPA is on top of it.


----------



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

Not sure if thats comforting...

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Sorry, this was about snook... didn't mean to derail.


----------



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

Its the company's fault and the county govt.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Deleted


----------

